# Future Considerations



## SPG

*Future Considerations Thread*


----------



## Ohio Jones

SPG said:


> *FUTURE CONSIDERATIONS*
> 
> *Martin Brodeur deal FC's- Douglas or Claudio will have to refresh me on this one.




CBJ receives PHI 1st 2008 if Philly re-signs Martin Brodeur.

Interestingly, the language didn't specify that the re-signing had to take place before July 1st, but it's fair to say that was Claudio's intent, and I won't screw him over.


----------



## kingsfan

SPG said:


> * If Johnsson does not sign with Carolina, Carolina receives SJS 3rd 2008




We are now past any chance of resigning Johnsson, so we can now take the SJS 3rd 2008


----------



## SPG

kingsfan said:


> We are now past any chance of resigning Johnsson, so we can now take the SJS 3rd 2008




Confirmed.

Also, since Brodeur left Philadelphia, no compensation will be awarded to Columbus.

_Note- a few other FC's can be processed or taken off the books. See below._


----------



## SPG

SPG said:


> *FUTURE CONSIDERATIONS*
> 
> *If John LeClair does not retire and is on CGY's roster on Day 1 of the
> 2007-08 season, FLA will pay CGY an additional $600,000.
> 
> *TAM receives NSH 5th 2008 if TAM attempts to re-sign Wallin, but he leaves as UFA
> 
> **Martin Brodeur deal FC's- CBJ receives PHI 1st 2008 if Philly re-signs Martin Brodeur before 2007 UFA period.*
> 
> + If Phoenix makes the playoffs once during 2007-08 or 2008-09, Tampa receives a 3rd in 2009
> If Phoenix makes the playoffs in both 2007-08 and 2008-09 seasons, Tampa receives a 2nd
> 
> ** If one or both Heward and Bouillion do not re-sign with Phoenix, they receive D Jamie Rivers from Tampa*
> 
> * If Jovanovski does not re-sign with Pittburgh after 2007-08, Pittsburgh receives SJS 2nd 2008.
> If San Jose has more than one 2nd round pick, Pittsburgh has the right to choose which pick.
> If Jovanovski is traded before he is a UFA, the Future Considerations are void.
> 
> ** If Atlanta re-signs Poti, Carolina receives ATL 3rd 2008*
> 
> ** If Johnsson does not sign with Carolina, Carolina receives SJS 3rd 2008*




*Green denotes conditions have been met and can be processed.*
*Red denoted conditions were not met.*


----------



## MatthewFlames

Can the Flames claim there John Leclair Futures in the next update please? Thanks - M


----------



## Default101

> * If one or both Heward and Bouillion do not re-sign with Phoenix, they receive D Jamie Rivers from Tampa




LOL yes i signed heward then he went to europe 2 weeks later!


----------



## PasiK

SPG said:


> (Matt - please sticky this and unsticky the old Trade Activity thread).
> 
> *FUTURE CONSIDERATIONS*
> 
> *If John LeClair does not retire and is on CGY's roster on Day 1 of the
> 2007-08 season, FLA will pay CGY an additional $600,000.
> 
> *NYI receives either NJD 1st 2007 OR STL 1st 2007, whichever pick is later in the 1st round (from NSH via CGY)
> 
> *TAM receives NSH 5th 2008 if TAM attempts to re-sign Wallin, but he leaves as UFA
> 
> *Martin Brodeur deal FC's- CBJ receives PHI 1st 2008 if Philly re-signs Martin Brodeur before 2007 UFA period.
> 
> + If Phoenix makes the playoffs once during 2007-08 or 2008-09, Tampa receives a 3rd in 2009
> If Phoenix makes the playoffs in both 2007-08 and 2008-09 seasons, Tampa receives a 2nd
> 
> * If one or both Heward and Bouillion do not re-sign with Phoenix, they receive D Jamie Rivers from Tampa
> 
> * If Jovanovski does not re-sign with Pittburgh after 2007-08, Pittsburgh receives SJS 2nd 2008.
> If San Jose has more than one 2nd round pick, Pittsburgh has the right to choose which pick.
> If Jovanovski is traded before he is a UFA, the Future Considerations are void.
> 
> * If Atlanta re-signs Poti, Carolina receives ATL 3rd 2008
> 
> * If Johnsson does not sign with Carolina, Carolina receives SJS 3rd 2008




Have to remember this! Dont have 2nd round picks left anymore 

rumours told that the only 2nd round pick is now traded to pittsburgh


----------



## Default101

PasiK said:


> Have to remember this! Dont have 2nd round picks left anymore
> 
> rumours told that the only 2nd round pick is now traded to pittsburgh




i believe the ruling would be that you have to give your next highest pick to a 2nd round pick unless you acquire one by the end of the season.. but with no pick except a 4th i'm not sure what the ruling on that would be...


----------



## Ohio Jones

Figured this should go here, although the original deal's terms didn't make it up.

PHX receives BUF 1st 2008 from CBJ, as completion of the future considerations in the deal that brought me Gerber, Belanger and Reto Berra.


----------



## Brent Burns Beard

PasiK said:


> Have to remember this! Dont have 2nd round picks left anymore
> 
> rumours told that the only 2nd round pick is now traded to pittsburgh




when do i get to collect on this?


----------



## Brock

*To SJS: UFA Patrik Elias
To FLA: SJS 6 2009, SJS 7 2009, Future Considerations*
*If the Sharks are able to sign Patrik Elias, the Panthers will receive prospects Michael Blunden, Jonathan Quick and TOR 3rd 2008; and Elias need to sign contract with Sharks before 6th of June*

Apparently the Sharks have already signed Elias to a contract extension (perhaps one of the Swingstein's can back this), so Blunden, Quick and Toronto's 3rd in 2008 should now become mine.


----------



## PasiK

Sharks confirms this rumour, Elias is signed for 3 more years with Sharks


----------



## PasiK

DR said:


> when do i get to collect on this?




Buffalo 2nd round pick should be yours!


----------



## SPG

Future considerations will be processed in the next update.


----------



## SPG

When time permits, please move NJD 3rd 2010 pick to the Rangers as part of this deal from last year:

Monday, July 21, 2008
To NYR: F Chris Drury, NJD 6th 2009, Future Considerations*
To NJD: NYR 1st 2009
*If the Rangers fail to re-sign Drury before the start of 2009 unrestricted free agency, New Jersey sends a 2010 3rd round pick to New York


----------



## Ohio Jones

While we're at it, maybe we can update the first post to delete all obsolete deals and clean it up.


----------



## Ohio Jones

*Two-parter:* If *G Dwayne Roloson* does not re-sign with Carolina prior to July 1st 2011, Carolina receives CBJ 6th 2012. If Roloson is re-signed prior to July 1st *and* then retires before Oct 1st 2011, Carolina receives CBJ 4th 2012.


----------



## Hossa

Good bump Doug. I think we're going to start using the trade blog to track these too. After the deadline when I have some time I'll go back and add an FC tag to those I can find.


----------



## Ohio Jones

Ohio Jones said:


> *Two-parter:* If *G Dwayne Roloson* does not re-sign with Carolina prior to July 1st 2011, Carolina receives CBJ 6th 2012. If Roloson is re-signed prior to July 1st *and* then retires before Oct 1st 2011, Carolina receives CBJ 4th 2012.




Roloson has signed with Carolina prior to July 1st, and has now signed an extension with Tampa in the NHL, so these futures are now null and void.


----------



## Ohio Jones

Also, with Varlamov signing in Colorado, the futures in the Dubinsky/Hamilton for Booth/Varlamov trade are also null and void... Even though it looks like I forgot to record them here! (They're in the trade log).


----------



## Hossa

Likewise, with Tomas Kaberle signed in Carolina, the future considerations from the HFNHL Tomas Kaberle trade made at the 2010 draft are null and void. Vancouver will not have to send Nashville a 2nd round pick.


----------



## DiamondJoeQuimby

From the Ottawa/San Jose Bobrovsky trade: 

FC: If Bobrovsky plays 40 or more NHL games in 2011-12, Ottawa receives the Sharks 2012 2nd round choice.


----------



## Brock

To Washington
UFA Rights to Vern Fiddler

To Florida
WSH 6 2011
FUTURE CONSIDERATIONS - WSH 4 2012 is transferred to Florida if Fiddler signs with Washington 

Fiddler has signed with Washington, so the Caps 4th in 2012 should now be mine.


----------



## Brock

To Nashville:
Andy McDonald
prospect G Brandon Maxwell

To Florida:
Prospect Phil McRae
Steve Reinprecht

*Future Considerations: If Andy McDonald retires from the HFNHL before the 2012/2013 season, Nashville receives FLA 2 2014.


----------



## Brock

To Florida
PHI 4 2012
Mark Olver

To Philadelphia
Henrik Tallinder 

*Future Considerations...if Tallinder doesn't re-sign with the Philadelphia Flyers and ends up becoming a UFA, Philly will receive FLA 6 2013


----------



## Ohio Jones

To NYR:
Prospect D Dylan Olsen

To CBJ:
D Bryan Allen
*If CBJ does not re-sign Allen prior to July 1st 2012, CBJ receives NYR 4th 2013


----------



## Hossa

Ohio Jones said:


> To NYR:
> Prospect D Dylan Olsen
> 
> To CBJ:
> D Bryan Allen
> *If CBJ does not re-sign Allen prior to July 1st 2012, CBJ receives NYR 4th 2013




Good on posting the future considerations Doug. They're also tagged on the blog just in case, as well.


----------



## Ohio Jones

Ohio Jones said:


> To NYR:
> Prospect D Dylan Olsen
> 
> To CBJ:
> D Bryan Allen
> *If CBJ does not re-sign Allen prior to July 1st 2012, CBJ receives NYR 4th 2013




This FC is now null and void with the trade of Allen to San Jose.


----------



## MatthewFlames

as part of the Hamhuis deal, the CGY and NSH 2nd round picks need swap back between CGY & VAN, giving CGY its own pick for the 2013 draft


----------



## Lord Stanley

*Show me the money*

MONDAY, OCTOBER 20, 2014

To Carolina:
Erik Cole
*Future Considerations

To Florida:
Paul Gaustad
MTL 4 2015

*Futures: If Erik Cole does not retire before the 2015/2016 season and remains on Carolina's roster, they will receive $1,000,000 from Florida.


Erik Cole did not retire and remained on my roster.


----------



## Canuck09

Lord Stanley said:


> MONDAY, OCTOBER 20, 2014
> 
> To Carolina:
> Erik Cole
> *Future Considerations
> 
> To Florida:
> Paul Gaustad
> MTL 4 2015
> 
> *Futures: If Erik Cole does not retire before the 2015/2016 season and remains on Carolina's roster, they will receive $1,000,000 from Florida.
> 
> 
> Erik Cole did not retire and remained on my roster.




This has been processed.


----------



## MatthewFlames

To CGY
Marc Giordano
2019 BUF 7th

To BUF
2018 CGY 1st
D Eric Gryba

Future Considerations
If the _2018 CGY 1st _is a top 12 draft pick (pre-lottery), then BUF gets _2019 CGY 1st_ and 2020 CGY 3rd, and _2018 CGY 1st_ reverts to CGY


----------



## MatthewFlames

This FC is in play - the 2018 CGY 1st reverts to CGY in exchange for 19 CGY 1 and 20 CGY 3


----------



## Fooladelfia

Panthers has to send me Detroit 7th in 2020 since Rybar didn't sign in NA.


----------



## Ohio Jones

To PIT:
G Corey Crawford

To CBJ:
G Keith Kinkaid
$2 million
PIT 5th 2021*

* Draft pick is conditional: If PIT wins round 1 of the 2020 playoffs, pick becomes PIT 4th 2020. If PIT wins round 2, pick becomes PIT 3rd 2021.


----------



## Ohio Jones

Ohio Jones said:


> To PIT:
> G Corey Crawford
> 
> To CBJ:
> G Keith Kinkaid
> $2 million
> PIT 5th 2021*
> 
> * Draft pick is conditional: If PIT wins round 1 of the 2020 playoffs, pick becomes PIT 4th 2020. If PIT wins round 2, pick becomes PIT 3rd 2021.




With Pittsburgh’s round 1 loss, Columbus receives PIT 5 2021.


----------



## Fooladelfia

Fooladelfia said:


> View attachment 259457
> Panthers has to send me Detroit 7th in 2020 since Rybar didn't sign in NA.



I think we have to update this pick.


----------



## Ohio Jones

> To Vegas; CBJ 2 2024
Click to expand...





> To Columbus; Mark Giordano and Futures Considerations
Click to expand...




> Futures are as follows: If Mark Giordano is ineligible to play in the 2023/24 HFNHL season due to retirement Vegas will send VGK 3 2024 to Columbus.
Click to expand...


----------

